# Salem tv series



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

Is anyone watching Salem on Sunday nights? I find it tense and creepy? What do you think?


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone else was watching. I DVR'd the series and have finally caught up. For a show on basic cable, I really like it. It definitely has the gore and creep factor, especially with the witch ritual scenes. 

SPOILER ALERT: I really enjoyed the episode where Mercy realized that she could be very powerful if she became a witch. It really changed the dynamic of the series.

I'm definitely going to keep up with this show!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I've been watching, I like it, it definitely has a nice creepy feel to the whole thing. And I am amazed at what they can get away with on television now a days.


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

I have all of the episodes DVRed. 

I started watching the pilot episode and had to turn it off when my 7 year old came into the room.

He's grown up with creepy, scary, and tense. But it seemed a bit, ahem, adult for him.

I might try again after he's gone to bed some night.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*I've only seen the previews, on other stations. I can't get it because it's not in my viewing package, and I don't want to pay more just to see one show. But it does look pretty good from the previews though. *_


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

I started watching it but I'm not sure what happened after that. I'll continue it again in a few weeks. I've been busy getting into Dexter lately.  Plan on watching on the first two seasons of Dexter and giving it a break for a bit, I seem to have a good memory so I won't have a problem coming back to it after Salem is done.


----------

